# sleep/wake



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm running a sense 3 rom (shifts3ns3 3.0) with go launcher ex as the launcher. When I put the screen to sleep it often wakes right back up on its own within a secind or two. Anyone have any idea how to prevent this? It is annoying because it happens several times a day. I can't think of any reason it would.

Thanks!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I doubt anyone could identify the cause of your problem with the information you gave. If you've been running shiftsense and your current installed version of go launcher together for a while without issue, are there new apps you installed around the time you noticed the problem? Best thing to do would be to run a logcat and look for apps that use wakelocks. An app that you just added or that has been recently updated could be failing to release the wake lock it uses to keep the screen on while it's working, that would cause the problem you're describing.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll try to look up how to do that. I didnt know ANY apps had the ability to keep screen on.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I'll try to look up how to do that. I didnt know ANY apps had the ability to keep screen on.


it might help to kinda watch for it and as soon as it turns on jump into settings and checkout running apps and see what just turned onon


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, besides using a logcat, this has worked well for me to diagnose the same problem. the first link provides information about an app designed to identify wakelocks, the second is the market link. the readouts are a bit complex at first, but provide great information.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Wakelocks

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.asksven.betterbatterystats&hl=en


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

It's got to be a sense thing since I havent changed a single app since thundershed 1.4 and it never happened then. Just wanted to try something different while waiting for sense 3.6 or sense 4


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Also as a short term bandaid you could set the phone to "sleep" after 5 seconds that way if your ever away from your phone and it turns on by itself it will just turn off 5 seconds later. Like I said its just a short term bandaid effect but it could help out till you get the problem sorted out


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I couldnt figure out all that log cat wake loc stuff so had to go back to aosp.


----------



## Oleg21 (Jan 8, 2022)

Sleep is an essential component of everyone's existence. He provides us with power and vitality throughout the day. However, many people, sadly, do not get enough sleep or do not sleep well. They are unhappy and have regular headaches as a result of this link. I had the same issue and turned to the Internet for assistance. Then I came across a fantastic sassm.org sleep blog. He assisted me in adjusting my sleep patterns, and I eventually began to appreciate life more.


----------

